# Fanuc Roboter RJ3



## technikbernd (20 Oktober 2003)

Guten Tag,
kennt sich jemand aus mit RJ3 Steuerund von Fanuc
müsste 2 Roboter M16i in Betrieb nehmen
Hilfe wird natürlich vergütet

Bernd Siekmeier


----------

